# Shimano Chronarch CH-100A Disassembly



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Picked up a nice used CH-100A on eBay this week, received it today. I'm breaking it down for inspection and cleaning, but cannot get the spool out. Photo 1 shows the spool end in its normal position. Photo 2 shows it as far as I can move it. It hits a hard stop after moving out maybe 1/16" and I can't get it past that point. I've applied quite a lot of force but am now afraid I'm going to break something. Suggestions from you reel maintenance pros?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Someone had a similar issue a while back and Batam suggest was to get a punch.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

oil it real good and easily pull it like a tooth maybe warm soapy water,been there done it good reel one of the best ever made my 2cents.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Use a punch the same size as the shaft and gently tap it out. Shouldnt hurt it as long as your not wailng on it.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

The problem is that the bearing on the shaft that is pinned in is rusted to the inside of that frame, that's why you are getting that 1/16" give. put a punch on it and give it a good tap. it'll pop right out


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Wow!*

That, my friend, was precisely the problem! You're good, bro'!

Are you coming to the Texas City Dike gathering today?

And, oh yeah, here is the description of the reel on eBay:

This reel is almost new. It was used like four times in water. Since then it was in a drawer and it does have some very minor scuffs. Other than that it works like new.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Seen it more than a few times, lol. No brotha I gotta work for Valspar today in Bryan. Wish I could be there. Tell ev1 Dip said hi an sends his regards


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Will do, bro'. Thanks for the help...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It could have only been used 4 times in the salt, the owner just never bothered to clean it.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Bantam1 said:


> It could have only been used 4 times in the salt, the owner just never bothered to clean it.


I think that's exactly right, Dan. Got her all back together and purring like a kitten - great reel! It had clearly been neglected, though. Rode hard four times and put up wet...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I'm glad you have it up and running again. I'm sure it will last another 20 years with good care.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Bantam1 said:


> Well I'm glad you have it up and running again. I'm sure it will last another 20 years with good care.


Your right as rain Bantam, I've got one thats twenty-three years old now. Did a bearing upgrade 12 yrs. ago and still casting like crazy. Chronarch, Curados just seem to be bulletproof.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Chronarch 100*

Bought one recently in very good condition for $50. Threw it in the safe for using when I get old.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

steverino said:


> Bought one recently in very good condition for $50. Threw it in the safe for using when I get old.


Now there is a positive thought for one so young.................at heart :rotfl:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

steverino said:


> Bought one recently in very good condition for $50. Threw it in the safe for using when I get old.


I am old I took 8 of em out of my safe, they are bad to the bone for plastics,oh wait they are heavy though,lol.


----------

